# [Grafikkarte defekt?] Grafikfehler + Freeze



## namealreadyused (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe scheinbar ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte (siehe Bild unten), sie verursacht in unregelmässigen Abständen Grafikfehler bei denen der Computer dann komplett einfriert (im Fall von Furmark wird das Bild gleich nach dem Fehler schwarz, habe den ganzen Test lang mit dem Handy gewartet).

Zur Hardware:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2006385-post15.html
Wurde alles so gekauft, der CPU-Lüfter ist noch der boxed.
Bildschirm ist der HP ZR24w - 1920x1200 Auflösung.

Das Problem mit den Grafikfehler und Freezes habe ich schon seit der PC bei mir ankam, konnte den Fehler jedoch bisher nicht mit Furmark oder 
anderen Programmen auslösen.

 Scheinbar reicht die mittlerweile höhere Auflösung um dies zu bewerkstelligen (vorher hatte ich nen 19" TFT mit 1280x1024, konnte Furmark Stundenlang laufen lassen, und das Problemlos).

 Sobald der Fehler auftritt stoppt die Tonausgabe, und in manchen Fällen konnte ich sogar noch den Cursor bewegen, selten lief es ein paar Sekunden nach auftritt des Fehler auch wieder normal weiter.

Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich durchaus auch mal ein paar Tage am Stück problemlos spielen kann ohne das es auch nur 1x passiert.

Temperaturen lt. Furmark:
max. 93°C
der Lüfter wird deutlich lauter bei Last.

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/5362/2010101907copy.jpg

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir bei der Ursachenfindung helfen könnt.

PS: Ich habe nichts übertaktet, die Leistung ist auch so für mich mehr als ausreichend.

Kleines Update:

habe soeben noch einen Prime Test laufen lassen, irgendwann fangen die  Rechnerinternen Speaker an zu Piepsen, hierzu mal nen Screen den ich  gemacht habe als es angefangen hatte - es waren mehrere Piepser, mal  länger und mal kürzer.http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3055/piepen.jpg

Was mir hier auffällt ist das die CPU-Temperatur doch für Last etwas  niedrig angegeben wird. Das Piepsen hört nicht auf solange ich Prime  nicht stoppe.

Speedfan scheint auch total komische Werte auszuspucken (es liefen keine Tests beim Screenshot):
GPU auf 72° im Windowsbetrieb?
Was ist Temp 3?

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/522/speedfan.jpg

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Piepser wenn Prime o.ä. lief. Hatte die Tests die ersten 2-3 Wochen regelmässig laufen lassen.

Wäre nett wenn jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2010)

Hast du denn eine andere Karte da, um das zu testen?


----------



## namealreadyused (19. Oktober 2010)

Kleines Update:

habe soeben noch einen Prime Test laufen lassen, irgendwann fangen die Rechnerinternen Speaker an zu Piepsen, hierzu mal nen Screen den ich gemacht habe als es angefangen hatte - es waren mehrere Piepser, mal länger und mal kürzer.http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3055/piepen.jpg

Was mir hier auffällt ist das die CPU-Temperatur doch für Last etwas niedrig angegeben wird. Das Piepsen hört nicht auf solange ich Prime nicht stoppe.

Speedfan scheint auch total komische Werte auszuspucken (es liefen keine Tests beim Screenshot):
GPU auf 72° im Windowsbetrieb?
Was ist Temp 3?

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/522/speedfan.jpg

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Piepser wenn Prime o.ä. lief. Hatte die Tests die ersten 2-3 Wochen regelmässig laufen lassen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine andere Karte da, um das zu testen?


 
Ich habe noch meine alte 8800GTS hier.
Befürchte jetzt aber doch das es ein umfangreicheres Problem ist.

Update 2: 
Habe vorhin mal das Gehäuse geöffnet und alle Anschlüsse durchgeprüft, bis auf einen Gehäuselüfter der nicht anlief war alles ok, ausserdem hab ich noch das bisschen staub am CPU Lüfter entfernt.

Habe mal Prime angeworfen (Gehäuse geöffnet) und läuft bisher "stabil" zwischen 45° und 48° unter Last, das scheint mir dann durchaus besser zu sein, der Speaker hat sich übrigens nicht gemeldet während des aktuellen tests.

Mit geschlossenem Gehäuse (gekühlt durch 4 Lüfter, 2 pusten und 2 saugen ab) kann ich zuschauen wie die Temperatur langsam steigt, was dann wohl zum überhitzen der CPU und zu den Warntönen führt. Habe das Gehäuse dann wieder geöffnet, vermute mal das die CPU zu heiss wurde bei geschlossenem Gehäuse. Könnte hier ein stärkerer CPU-Kühler schon abhilfe schaffen? Benutze ja immer noch den boxed. 

Was mir aber immer noch auffällt ist das die Grafikkarte (ausgelesen mit GPU-Z) im "Ruhezustand" eine Temperatur zwischen 64° und 72° erreicht.


----------



## Spider-Man (20. Oktober 2010)

Komische Sache, was sagen denn die Grakatemperaturen bei Volllast? Kommt mir schon komisch vor dass der Lüfter schon im Idle bei 42% dreht. Kann sein dass dein Kühler nicht richtig drauf sitzt. Und ich würde dir mal empfehlen die Temps mit Everest Ultimate auszulesen, ist übersichtlicher. Ansonsten mal nur einen Speicherriegel nehmen, vielleicht spinnt einer. Vielleicht ist auch der Chipsatz zu warm geworden, oder die Spawas auf deinem Board haben einen weg.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Temp3 ist die Northbridge Temperatur. Da gibt es wohl beim Gigabyte einen Bug. Ist also nicht besonders schlimm. Den Wert haben eigentlich alle.

Wo hast du denn die Lüfter eingebaut und wo ins Gehäuse saugend und wo raus pustend? Vllt pustet der Lüfter an der Seiten Wand raus und zieht damit der Graka die Luft weg. Hatte ich bei meinem Schwager auch.
Es kann durch aus sein, dass der boxed Kühler nicht gerade für Prime95 gedacht ist.
Von daher könnte ein anderer Kühler dort abhilfe schaffen. Empfehlenswert sind der Scythe Mugen 2 oder der EkL Alpenföhn Brocken.


----------



## namealreadyused (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr 2,

@Spider-Man: ich habe zumindest schon einmal rausgefunden wieso die Grafikkarte im IDLE die Temperatur um knapp 70° erreicht, das liegt daran das ich noch meinen Fernseher mit angeschlossen habe, ist dieser abgesteckt gehen die Temps im IDLE deutlich nach unten (gerade bei knapp 47°)

Habe gestern ausserdem noch den aktuellsten Treiber zur Grafikkarte installiert, daraufhin mal Furmark gestartet (1920x1200, Benchmark, Extreme Burning, Log Temp), kam da auf 92-93° - hier mal nen Screenshot den ich nach 10min. Furmark gemacht habe http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/7436/furmark000000.jpg

@knoben: Der Lüfter an der Front bläst ins Gehäuse, genauso wie der am Boden. die anderen beiden sind hinten und oben und saugen nach aussen.

Das mit dem CPU-Kühler überlege ich mir schon länger, der boxed ist echt relativ laut wenn unter Last. Bin da aber ein ziemlicher Laie und wage mich selbst nicht an die CPU bzw. den Kühler. Werde das aber wohl mal von einem Profi machen lassen.

edit: keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie behilflich sein kann aber habe mal den Sensor Log von GPU-Z hochgeladen http://rapidshare.com/files/426248150/GPU-Z_Sensor_Log.rar


----------



## Spider-Man (21. Oktober 2010)

Du soltest vieleicht mal im Bios nachschauen bei deinen CPU-Kühler Einstellungen da gibt es eine Sicherheitsfunktion, d.h. bei einer bestimmten Temperatur wird ein Warnsignal ausgegeben und er taktet sich selbst runter, wenn die zu niedrig ist könnte das der Auslöser sein. Normal sollte der Boxedk. auch ausreichen, ist zwar nicht leise aber ohne OC sollte der reichen.


----------



## namealreadyused (21. Oktober 2010)

Spider-Man schrieb:


> Du soltest vieleicht mal im Bios nachschauen bei deinen CPU-Kühler Einstellungen da gibt es eine Sicherheitsfunktion, d.h. bei einer bestimmten Temperatur wird ein Warnsignal ausgegeben und er taktet sich selbst runter, wenn die zu niedrig ist könnte das der Auslöser sein. Normal sollte der Boxedk. auch ausreichen, ist zwar nicht leise aber ohne OC sollte der reichen.



Ich hoffe mal das sind die Einstellungen die du meintest:

Hardware Thermal Control - Enabled
CPU Warning Temperatur - 60°C/140°F
CPU FAN Fail Warning - Enabled
CPU FAN hat im bios ca. 2500 RPM
komme damit auf folgende Temps:
Current System Temp: 35°C
Current CPU Temp: 33°C

(Case ist zu, und ich habe noch einen Gehäuselüfter ins Seitenteil geschraubt, leider passten die Schrauben nicht an die Stelle die zur CPU pusten würden habs deshalb darunter geschraubt, bläst nun unter die Grafikkarte).

Werde jetzt nochmal Prime starten und schauen ob sich mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter was ändert.

Update: 
Habe jetzt mal EasyTune6 installiert (war beim Mainboard dabei), das  scheint mir sogar mal die richtige CPU Temperatur anzuzeigen, und das  würde auch die Warntöne erkären die bei Prime auftraten. Speccy zeigt  mir eine CPU Temp von 51°an, EasyTune 58°. 
Somit könnte es durchaus sein das ich da knapp die "Meldegrenze" von 60° überschreite, bis jetzt allerdings nicht.

Wegen den Grafikfehlern/Freezes: hatte ich jetzt die letzten 2 Tage wiedermal keine, Furmark läuft mal wieder ohne Probleme, langsam wärs mir fast schon lieber wenn der Verursacher einfach komplett den Geist aufgeben würde.


----------



## Spider-Man (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen einen anderen Kühler zu besorgen, der Einbau ist wirklich überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn du den AC Cooling Freezer nimmst z.B. hast du schon mal wesentlich weniger Lautstärke und ca. 10 Grad weniger Temperatur. Ich hatte selbst lange Zeit den AC Freezer Pro 64 PWM (ist fast der gleiche wie der bei dir genannte) und war sehr zufrieden (wenn du übertakten willst brauchst du einen stärkeren). Boxedkühler runternehmen, saubermachen, den Lüfter vom AC vorsichtig abhebeln und dann einfach den AC draufsetzen(Wärmeleitpaste ist schon drauf), dann den Lüfter eben anschließen und auf den Kühlkörper klicken. Kein Thema!
Edit: Du kannst auch erstmal zum Ausprobieren die CPU Warning Temperature um 5 Grad hochsetzen, ich vermute mal stark dass es am Boxed in Kombination mit der niedrigen CPU Warning Temperature liegt. Seitenlüfter sind übrigens nicht sehr produktiv, die verwirbeln nur die warme Luft im Case und hindern den Hecklüfter daran diese abzuführen.


----------



## namealreadyused (24. Oktober 2010)

denke mal ich werde mir den Mugen 2 besorgen und irgendwo einbauen lassen, den Rechner will ich ja noch eine Weile benutzen, schaden tuts also definitiv nicht. Die paar Euro machen nichts.

Sollte das mit den Grafikfehlern weiterhin auftreten werde ich mal meine 8800gts renisetzen und nen paar Tage damit testen, falls da nix passiert kann ich zumindest sagen das die Karte einen ab hat und die gtx umtauschen/einschicken.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## namealreadyused (27. Oktober 2010)

Update:
habe bemerkt das mit das Windows Wartungscenter eine Menge an Grafikkartenfehler ausspuckt (insgesamt sind es 9 Stück) also poste ich hier einfach mal ein paar davon:

Beschreibung
Aufgrund eines Videohardwareproblems ist Windows nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig.

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:    LiveKernelEvent
Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA8003BAF0C0
BCP2:    FFFFF88004B4CC80
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    16ffe39a-60ba-49b0-b225-70b04d29bce9

Da Beschreibung und Problemsignatur gleich sind poste ich nur noch das untere

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA8003F09010
BCP2:    FFFFF88004B45C80
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    e2e9dfb4-bcc4-4a1b-8799-124b18262dab

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA800697C4E0
BCP2:    FFFFF88004955D0C
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    5ad39614-1d19-4abb-9e97-6d7e11b75b91

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA800663E010
BCP2:    FFFFF8800494AC80
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    53d7655b-3bb3-4b8a-b837-0a0ebfea971b

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA8006AA44E0
BCP2:    FFFFF8800494BC80
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    25b1f361-167c-4749-84ad-79a3c649a2c4

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA8006C34010
BCP2:    FFFFF88013F6BCF8
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    7b5bc96d-17d8-486b-b7a1-27514221d3a5

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA8004EBF4E0
BCP2:    FFFFF8800492FC80
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    e831de29-d92f-41e5-b2f3-c5cfb571409b

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA800690D010
BCP2:    FFFFF8801413BCF8
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    7eda925b-4770-4d92-8e33-ff679db45082

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA8003D1D010
BCP2:    FFFFF88013FA0CF8
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
OS Version:    6_1_7600
Service Pack:    0_0
Product:    768_1
Bucket-ID:    X64_0x117_Tdr:2_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Serverinformationen:    54076128-13d2-413b-9949-0faec9193fb6

PS: hier noch einmal ein Bild eines Freezes, leider schlechte Quali da vom Handy gemacht, die Grafikfehler sehen übrigens von den Farben her alle gleich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können solche sachen durch irgendwelche Treiber verursacht werden?
Denke mal ich werde die Tage mal meine alte 8800GTS einbauen um zu sehen ob es an der Karte liegt.


----------

